# Having any sort of facial hair in 2021 is a death sentence



## delta7 (Sep 21, 2021)

Pros: You appeal to washed up roasties aka women older than 25

Cons:

* You look older
* If you are ethnic, you will look even more ethnic
* Women now can tell you are frauding if you have facial hair

Prime women like pretty boys and only roasties like men with facial hair. Facial hair also has nothing to do with masculinity nor intimidation against other men. It comes from definition and angularity aka bones. Stubble is a looksmin as well tbh. If you have any sort of facial hair, your best bet is to get laser hair removal.

Clean shaven also keeps on your toes because you have to stay low bodyfat to look good and wont let you be a lazy fat ass and grow a cope beard. 

Ramirez didnt have a single follicle of hair on his face and he mogs every modern man with a beard

@Amnesia thoughts bro


----------



## John124 (Sep 21, 2021)

5'clock shadow enhances facial features though


----------



## delta7 (Sep 21, 2021)

John124 said:


> 5'clock shadow enhances facial features though



It doesn't


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Sep 21, 2021)

I haven’t shaved in 2 months and I look like a homeless bearded man, I look way better clean shaven but I gave up idc anymore


----------



## Xangsane (Sep 21, 2021)

delta7 said:


> It doesn't


That's why I shave every day.


----------



## Deleted member 14978 (Sep 21, 2021)

light stubble is good. Shave every 2 days in the evening


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 21, 2021)

the same applies to pubes. no pubes = she will suck your balls immediately


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 21, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> I haven’t shaved in 2 months and I look like a homeless bearded man, I look way better clean shaven but I gave up idc anymore


How can you grow a beard if you said you look 15? I have 0 facial hair at 22.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Sep 21, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> How can you grow a beard if you said you look 15? I have 0 facial hair at 22.


High DHT probably kicking in rn hence why whole face is ogreing as we speak but i still look neotenous due to my soft features


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Sep 21, 2021)

I have close to a week worth of stubble rn and I had sex with a fit 18 year old last night


----------



## delta7 (Sep 21, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> I have close to a week worth of stubble rn and I had sex with a fit 18 year old last night



She is probably a roastie already with a high body count


----------



## volcelfatcel (Sep 21, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> I have close to a week worth of stubble rn and I had sex with a fit 18 year old last night


Ok Chad


----------



## volcelfatcel (Sep 21, 2021)

Stubble mogs dnrd


----------



## Deleted member 13137 (Sep 21, 2021)

ok sure


----------



## ChristianChad (Sep 21, 2021)

John124 said:


> 5'clock shadow enhances facial features though


Only if your GL


----------



## delta7 (Sep 21, 2021)

BugManBill said:


> View attachment 1328236
> ok sure


Looks much better clean shaven and with way more JB appeal


----------



## Deleted member 13137 (Sep 21, 2021)

delta7 said:


> Looks much better clean shaven and with way more JB appeal


/disagree


----------



## datboijj (Sep 21, 2021)

BugManBill said:


> View attachment 1328236
> ok sure


what would he look like clean shaven


----------



## delta7 (Sep 21, 2021)

datboijj said:


> what would he look like clean shaven


----------



## Deleted member 13137 (Sep 21, 2021)

datboijj said:


> what would he look like clean shaven


----------



## delta7 (Sep 21, 2021)

BugManBill said:


> View attachment 1328250


thats bodyfat pill not facial hair


----------



## Deleted member 13137 (Sep 21, 2021)

delta7 said:


> thats bodyfat pill not facial hair


some people look better with facial hair, some look better without

Zayn looks better with stubble 100% without a doubt


----------



## .👽. (Sep 21, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> I have close to a week worth of stubble rn and I had sex with a fit 18 year old last night


try 14-16yo tbh u r missing out


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Sep 21, 2021)

Keep co


delta7 said:


> She is probably a roastie already with a high body count


ping


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Sep 21, 2021)

delta7 said:


> Looks much better clean shaven and with way more JB appeal


looks like a kid tbh


----------



## TITUS (Sep 21, 2021)

There is plenty of studies showing stubble is king, but what a stupid greycel like yourself would know.
It sounds like you have none of it and you are mirin, if i want to get rid of the stubble i just shave it, but good luck growing a thick beard you half-man.
Of course if you want to fuck kids you better look like a kid.


----------



## AbuSAF (Sep 21, 2021)

@ThatDjangoWalk Full beard and perfectly fine irl in uni and socially

LMAO THIS GUY IS USING RAMIREZ AS AN ARGUMENT ur so outside of actual reality regurtitating the redpill discussion


----------



## ThatDjangoWalk (Sep 22, 2021)

AbuSAF said:


> @ThatDjangoWalk Full beard and perfectly fine irl in uni and socially
> 
> LMAO THIS GUY IS USING RAMIREZ AS AN ARGUMENT ur so outside of actual reality regurtitating the redpill discussion


Even nowadays the beard type of Umar Ibn Al Khattab (radiyallahu anhu) which it's lenght is one fist is probably the mlst masculine look a man can get and a lot of models and especially athletes possess it.


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Sep 22, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> I haven’t shaved in 2 months and I look like a homeless bearded man, I look way better clean shaven but I gave up idc anymore


shave you'll feel better


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 22, 2021)

True this is ideal


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 22, 2021)

Massive cope, I wish I could grow good facial hair, it would benefit me in every way.


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Sep 22, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> Massive cope, I wish I could grow good facial hair, it would benefit me in every way.


no it wouldn't you need a high t face for it to look good


----------



## Gad (Sep 27, 2021)

cope


----------



## Hozay (Sep 27, 2021)

BugManBill said:


> Zayn looks better with stubble 100% without a doubt


I agree for sure. Even to JBs. Some people just look better with it. Obviously ramirez looks better clean shaven because of his insane facial structure.


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Sep 27, 2021)

It really depends on the person tbh, if you have a weak lower third and can actually grow a PROPER beard then it may not be a bad idea

if thats not your case just clean shave, you cant go wrong


----------



## Austrian Oak (Oct 2, 2021)

Disagree Eriksen looks better with some facial hair compared to clean shaven nearly every guy does when he is lean


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Oct 2, 2021)

delta7 said:


> Pros: You appeal to washed up roasties aka women older than 25
> 
> Cons:
> 
> ...



I've rarely see a Mexican or Black man over 20 who doesn't have facial hair, and many of them have girlfriends or regular sex partners. This is just downright psychotic reasoning at this point.



> Prime women like pretty boys and only roasties like men with facial hair. Facial hair also has nothing to do with masculinity nor intimidation against other men. It comes from definition and angularity aka bones. Stubble is a looksmin as well tbh. If you have any sort of facial hair, your best bet is to get laser hair removal.



Ugly, low-estrogen women like pretty boys because they feel less sexually threatening and thus easier to impose any sort of imaginary crush or impulse afte without bringing up those naughty submissive urges that society deems women as too modern to have anymore.

Whether she's pretty or not, I've never seen a normal, well-adjusted girl who is into men like Jungkook or Harry Styles (or at least, they will acknowledge that they are good looking, but would never choose them over say, someone more masculine). It just isn't normal for most of history, and you can see this downward progression (Brad Pitt would be consider dripping with testosterone these days if he was in his 20s/30s again; in the past, he was considered feminine).

Personally, I blame the pop culture apparatus trying to sell product.


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Oct 2, 2021)

If anything, the reason why you are having so much trouble with facial hair or those who have facial hair is that many "men" grow beards and moustaches assuming it'll cover the pussy, but it never does (I think of those stupid 2010s memes channelling pseudomasculinity by telling you that "manly men" grow beards, which then became a pop cultural trope). Mostly masculine men don't really seem to be as keen on growing a beard, because they don't need one to assert themselves as much; Ergo, the beard slowly becomes a symbol of male timidity and acquiescence to cuckoldry.





pictured: "Soy" beards


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Oct 2, 2021)

duplicate post


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Oct 2, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> the same applies to pubes. no pubes = she will suck your balls immediately



I've had at least one girl (once again, the kind who is rather feminine and not at all a 'go-getter' type) tell me that men who shave their balls come off as submissive and gay. I don't know where you guys get all this numale crap


----------



## maxxedfalloutdweller (Oct 2, 2021)

Callooh_Calais said:


> I've had at least one girl (once again, the kind who is rather feminine and not at all a 'go-getter' type) tell me that men who shave their balls come off as submissive and gay. I don't know where you guys get all this numale crap


How childish of her.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Oct 2, 2021)

I wish i could have a beard tbh


----------



## Yliaster (Oct 2, 2021)

If you are good looking you will be good looking regardless of facial hair or no facial hair.

lmao at this cope thread,it basically just sounds like you can't grow a beard,so you're projecting your saltiness unto other people by saying "muhh facial hair is bad" to cope with not being able to grow one lol.Nice try tho.


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 2, 2021)

Facial hair is cope and definitely doe s NOT enhance facial features. If you actually have hollow cheeks you should NOT grow facial hair. I lose such a huge hollow cheek halo when I grow just even 2 day or more stubble not to mention I look late 20's when I grow facial hair yet can fraud all the way down to 21 years old without it


----------



## Yliaster (Oct 2, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Facial hair is cope and definitely doe s NOT enhance facial features. If you actually have hollow cheeks you should NOT grow facial hair. I lose such a huge hollow cheek halo when I grow just even 2 day or more stubble not to mention I look late 20's when I grow facial hair yet can fraud all the way down to 21 years old without it



keep coping  

Facial hair mogs clean shaven any day


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 2, 2021)

Yliaster said:


> keep coping
> 
> Facial hair mogs clean shaven any day
> 
> ...




using examples of ugly ppl dont count


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Oct 2, 2021)

Yliaster said:


> If you are good looking you will be good looking regardless of facial hair or no facial hair.
> 
> lmao at this cope thread,it basically just sounds like you can't grow a beard,so you're projecting your saltiness unto other people by saying "muhh facial hair is bad" to cope with not being able to grow one lol.Nice try tho.


honestly these aspies will never get it, they just associate it with ethnic subhumans and normies.


----------



## Boxingfan (Oct 2, 2021)

Beard is cope tbh


----------



## Boxingfan (Oct 2, 2021)

I get more respect with a beard


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 2, 2021)

@Areuready disagrees


----------



## Areuready (Oct 2, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> @Areuready disagrees


I agree with your statement that i disagree.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Oct 5, 2021)

delta7 said:


> Pros: You appeal to washed up roasties aka women older than 25
> 
> Cons:
> 
> ...


I notice a lot of guys naturally when they hit 24 plus want to grow facial hair. I grow dense facial hair as ethnic and I always prefer to be clean shaven


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Oct 5, 2021)

Im sad that i can't grow much beard , wish i could, gives off mature vibes


----------



## Bvnny. (Oct 5, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> How can you grow a beard if you said you look 15? I have 0 facial hair at 22.









I'm 19 and my facial hair looks like that of a 13 yrs old boy.


----------



## Henry77 (Nov 12, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> How can you grow a beard if you said you look 15? I have 0 facial hair at 22.


I started growing beard at 12 wtf


----------



## Henry77 (Nov 12, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> using examples of ugly ppl dont count
> 
> View attachment 1347067
> View attachment 1347069


Ah yes the good lighting and shit. Dude he probably looks good if not better in bearded one if given the same angle and lighting + camera quality!


----------

